# August home sales up 11%



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.bnn.ca/News/2013/09/16/CREA-hikes-forecast-after-August-home-sales-jump-11.aspx


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It was revealed in several blogs and comments on Garth Turner's Greater Fool website, that the real estate associations are manipulating statistics.

One example was listing the same property on multiple real estate associations, such as Toronto, Hamilton, Waterloo at the same time and when a property sells counting it as a sale in each real estate association, adding up to 3 total sales.

The real statistics show home sales and prices were falling, had a little bump when buyers rushed to buy before the new mortgage rules came into effect, and then started declining again.

Where the boots meet the ground...............it is a buyer's market now.


----------



## NotMe (Jan 10, 2011)

sags said:


> It was revealed in several blogs and comments on Garth Turner's Greater Fool website, that the real estate associations are manipulating statistics.
> 
> One example was listing the same property on multiple real estate associations, such as Toronto, Hamilton, Waterloo at the same time and when a property sells counting it as a sale in each real estate association, adding up to 3 total sales.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Garth Turner never manipulates statistics either  with his 'seasonally adjusted stats' he likes to throw around. And god help you if you challenge his opinion of the facts. All I know is that houses that are priced right are still selling rapidly in my 'hood. YMMV. (Not a realtor, blah blah blah).


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad people are doing so good in Canada. I would like to own a house but I'd rather spend my money on other things. I just feel like I can get more enjoyment out of 360K then owning and maintaining an "average" home. You never know though, maybe I'll find something I must have one day.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not touching RE at these prices.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

NotMe said:


> Yeah, Garth Turner never manipulates statistics either  with his 'seasonally adjusted stats' he likes to throw around. And god help you if you challenge his opinion of the facts. All I know is that houses that are priced right are still selling rapidly in my 'hood. YMMV. (Not a realtor, blah blah blah).


All RE prices are seasonally adjusted - the quick 'n dirty way of doing this is comparing say this August to last August.

All I know is that I'm 80K ahead because when my wife asked if we could buy a house 2 years ago I said: 'No F'in way'.


----------



## SpendLessEarnMore (Aug 7, 2013)

When you can find the cheapest homes in GTA being no less than $400k my house will have doubled from what I originally bought it 4 years ago. 

I looked at MLS site recently for houses on sale in my area and it looks like most houses are on sale for around $350k now which has gone up from $300k 4 months ago. I was doing a house search 4 months ago in GTA as I wanted to settle back in GTA but house prices are ridiculously expensive for me so I settled on a 1600 square feet house for $191k in Calgary.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

SpendLessEarnMore said:


> in GTA but house prices are ridiculously expensive for me so I settled on a 1600 square feet house for $191k in Calgary.


Where in town is that? I just got back for a few open houses on 1850 sqft duplexes that were $850,000 and $900,000.

If you look deep into the burbs, Evanston equivalent, 1200 sqft houses run for $350,000.

Even 1 bdrm condos in the burbs are above $200,000.


----------



## SpendLessEarnMore (Aug 7, 2013)

Forest Height just couple minute walk from Marlborough Mall and the C-train. It's an attached house.


----------

